# Where can I get dimensions for the engine bay



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

Hello everyone. I'm doing some repairs on gen2 2016 Chevy Cruze and I'd like to know where I would be able to obtain dimensions for the engine bay of the car so I can do an accurate rebuild?


----------

